# Check out my FRO...Emu style



## EricD (Aug 1, 2008)

Young Emu sporting his fro!!! Taken at the Bevard Zoo.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 1, 2008)

This bird reminds me of a citizen from Morocco.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice picture of a disgusting bird


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to agree with Ski..  That is one ugly bird, and nice job getting a detailed photo of it


----------



## kundalini (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice shot.  They are funny birds.

There are a few not too far from my house. *Clicky*


----------

